# Dandy, 13 week old male Pointer mixed with Lab & Greyhound  Stroud Gloucestershire



## SharonR (May 9, 2014)

Dandy, 13 week old male Pointer mixed with Lab & Greyhound  Stroud Gloucestershire



Dandy is one of 4 puppies looking for a home. He was dumped with his 4 siblings when they were one day old and still with their cords attached. They have all been bottle fed and hand reared in a foster home. *All of these babies have now reached the age where we need to start looking for their forever homes.



All 4 puppies have done amazingly well. They are all living together and are well socialised with other dogs.



Their mix is uncertain, but we believe there is Pointer mixed with Lab & Greyhound particularly with their ears and tails ... so basically pure bred mutt dogs and cute with it! *They all have lovely temperaments, but are all little individuals.



We would like them to go to homes with another dog if possible. They are currently in the countryside so unused to a busy life, cars etc so they will need some time to adjust and socialise. A home that are prepared to invest some time in puppy classes/dog training would be ideal. We are also looking for companionship homes i.e. no full-time workers.

Dandy is described as the brains of the bunch and catches on very quickly, he is also the quietest and can be quite timid although he has improved as he has got older. Its time for him to move on and become his own person without the more outgoing characters of his siblings over shadowing him. He is a playful happy boy but not as confident as the rest of them so he would benefit from a quieter home.



Short video of them:

https://onedrive.live.com/?cid=b636...269&ithint=video,AVI&authkey=!AEzN6V-N7VKVMkg

Dandy will be fully vaccinated & micro-chipped. As part of the adoption agreement his new owner/s will be expected to have him neutered when he is old enough.

If you are interested in offering Dandy a home for life please email for our questionnaire in the first instance to: *[email protected]

Please note that any potential home will be subject to home check.


----------



## SharonR (May 9, 2014)

Dandy has found his forever home!


----------

